# Automatic pneumatic drop panel



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Ok, just about done, just need to do some painting, and detail adding some plastic so only the head is seen, but the automatic drop panel is just about done, will swap out the 6 inch cylinder for the head and put a 12 inch one in so it comes out farther. The air blast is not connected either but that will be easy to connect in.

The prop controller is using a 4 banger prop controller, 24 inch air cylinder for the drop panel, and as noted will use a 12 inch cylinder for the head, and we made a air cannon for the air blast that will actually blast them when they cross the beam break from behind.. that way attention of the eyes ahead on the drop panel and then as they break beam the panel drops and they get that blast of air from behind.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That will be a great scare


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're going to make some folks jump for sure

I'm thinking you might get an even more effective one-two punch if you reduce the time between the panel dropping and the head going into action.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> You're going to make some folks jump for sure
> 
> I'm thinking you might get an even more effective one-two punch if you reduce the time between the panel dropping and the head going into action.


I agree with shortening the time between the drop and the head movement. We use three drop panels in our haunt and they are just about the most effective scare you can imagine. Ours are maually operated by scare actors and as soon as the panel hits the break the actors are comng through the opening right in the guest's faces. I really like this as our biggest issue with the manually operated ones is having the actor know exactly when to drop the panel. Nice job on this!!


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone, yeah I can make the head go into action a pinch sooner, I did originally give extra time to assure that the panel was dropped and out of the way before the head tried to move forward and collide with anything, i got a speed exhaust port and that has as seen here made the panel drop very quickly before it was probably have that speed, so its almost instant drop so I can engaged head movement a bit sooner. I was going to have the air blast from out of the drop panel window, but my brother suggested having the air blast them from behind, one they would be thinking their attention needs to be forward as thats where the action is so to get air blasting from behind would be a startle as not expecting from behind, 2 always good not to have air blasting in the facial area, never know what sort of dust or debris could get blow into ones eye etc..


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

you can see the speed difference by watching it in action before the speed exhaust port was installed


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

I love this one! Reminds me of the carnival trailer haunts of old. Very nice! Can you PM me (or reply here) where you buy your pneumatic stuff?


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

Drop windows are great and very simple. One thing you might try is to use tubing to take the exhaust away from the prop this way they hear nothing but the dropping of the panel. I do this with all of my props and if the prop has sound, the hissing does not take away from the effect.
Dave


----------

